# could it be asthma



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm fairly new to the site, and i am a proud new mama of Cabo and Havana - 6 months old - AND SO GRATEFUL for this website. It's been truely informative. And so much cuteness in one place! :focus: Lately, Cabo seems to be panting quite a bit, and sometimes he gasps for air, but then a minute later he's absolutely fine. Could he have asthma? I'm noticing it more now after they got spayed/neutered last Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome!!! 

I don't know about asthma but since they were so recently spayed/neutered, my first thought is that he is in some pain?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi There!
Don't know about your question, but just wanted to drop a line to say Hi. I am in Stratford!


----------



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Jill - thanks for your response. I thought that too, but the way these two carry on all day long playing with each other, i dont think that's the case. I'll keep tabs on him a little longer and follow up with an appt with the doc. 

Zury! nice to meet you. I'm hoping to get in contact with people in our area - doesn't seem like there are too many of us. My two need playmates.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Was he doing that before the surgery? My first couple of thoughts are whether the anesthesia tube injured his throat somehow, a reaction to the anetshesia (though it seems like that would have been more immediate), or a congenital type of thing like a collapsing trachea. I don't know if I've seen that discussed here, but I'm aware that some small breeds tend to have problems with that. I think my Yorkie had it to a mild degree. She wouldn't pant, but sometimes a snorting sound when breathing in and out after playing in particular, just as if her throat was closing up a bit. Those occasional episodes were not too frequent and over as quick as they started.


----------



## Demetra (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, my Fluffy does that same thing! She's woken us up several times, maybe 6 times in the last 18 mos, with what sounds like little snorting sneezes, 6 or 7 in a row. It's quite alarming in the middle of the night, I must say....but then she's fine, as soon as it's over. Seems to happen more when she's sleeping. What in the world could it be? She's was spayed in Jan 08 when she was 7 mos old, and I can't remember now whether it started before or after that surgery. And of course, I've forgotten to ask the two vets I've seen with her in the last 2 weeks...duh!

Demetra


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a thread, including videos, where we discussed collapsing trachea and reverse sneezing. Maybe you'll be able to figure it out once you watch the videos.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We need to put together a Connecticut playdate!


----------

